# Original Ersatzteile WME



## Waldfabi (21. Juli 2015)

Ich hab euch mal hier alle Ersatzteile incl Hartje Artikelnummer. (Die Originalnummer ist lediglich eine interne Nummer.)
Die Teile kann euch jeder Händler der eine Kundnennummer bei Hartje hat bestellen.
Preise müsstet ihr dann beim Händler vor Ort erfragen.


*0.280.933/3*







EUR
0,00 










*Insert rechts für Maxle Steckachse*
Für Carbon und Alu Rahmen

ENDURO CARBON/ALU INSERT RECHTS F. MAXLE HR ACHSE
Originalnummer: 1B15001008

  1





















*0.280.934/1*






EUR
0,00 










*Flipchip für Rocker inkl. Bolzen*
Für Carbon und Alu Rahmen

ENDURO CARBON/ALU FLIPCHIP ROCKER + BOLZEN
Originalnummer: 1B15001009

  1





















*0.280.931/7*






EUR
0,00 










*Schaltauge inkl. Schraube*
Für Carbon und Alu Rahmen

ENDURO CARBON/ALU SCHALTAUGE INKL. SCHRAUBE
Originalnummer: 1B15001006

  1





















*0.280.939/0*






EUR
0,00 










*Fender, Kunststoff*
Für Carbon und Alu Rahmen

ENDURO CARBON/ALU FENDER
Originalnummer: 1F09009001

  1





















*0.280.935/8*






EUR
0,00 










*4-fach Kabelführung*, 3-teilig
Für Carbonrahmen

ENDURO CARBON 4-FACH KABELFHRUNG 3TLG.
Originalnummer: 1B15001010

  1





















*0.280.937/4*






EUR
0,00 










*Kettenstrebenschutz, selbstklebend*
Für Carbon und Alu Rahmen

ENDURO CARBON/ALU KETTENSTREBENSCHTUZ
Originalnummer: 1F08033001

  1





















*0.280.938/2*






EUR
0,00 










*Unterrohrschutz, selbstklebend*
Für Carbonrahmen

ENDURO CARBON UNTERROHRSCHTUZ
Originalnummer: 1F08033002

  1





















*0.280.932/5*






EUR
0,00 










*Dualplate komplett*
Für Carbon und Alu Rahmen

ENDURO CARBON/ALU DUALPLATE KOMPL.
Originalnummer: 1B15001007

  1





















*0.280.928/3*






EUR
0,00 










*Lagereinheit Rocker*
Für Carbon und Alu Rahmen

ENDURO CARBON/ALU LAGEREINHEIT ROCKER
Originalnummer: 1B15001003

  1





















*0.280.929/1*






EUR
0,00 










*Lagereinheit Hauptrahmen*
Für Carbon und Alu Rahmen

ENDURO CARBON/ALU LAGEREINHEIT HAUPTRAHMEN
Originalnummer: 1B15001004

  1





















*0.280.936/6*






EUR
0,00 










*Rocker ohne Lager*
Für Carbon und Alu Rahmen

ENDURO CARBON/ALU ROCKER OHNE LAGER
Originalnummer: 1B15001011

  1





















*0.280.930/9*






EUR
0,00 










*Lagereinheit Horst Link*
Für Carbon und Alu Rahmen

ENDURO CARBON/ALU LAGEREINHEIT HORST LINK
Originalnummer: 1B15001005


----------



## Beppe (1. August 2015)

Ich möchte mal in die Runde fragen, ob bei euch die Bilder dargestellt werden. Bei mit nicht egal welchen Browser ich nutze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (1. August 2015)

bei mir auch nicht (Safari)


----------



## -habicht- (1. August 2015)

Ebenfalls  nix


----------



## Waldfabi (7. August 2015)

Da können keine Bilder kommen. Die Daten hab ich aus unserer Datenbank, da waren keine Bilder hinterlegt.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Beppe (7. August 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Da können keine Bilder kommen. Die Daten hab ich aus unserer Datenbank, da waren keine Bilder hinterlegt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Tom



Ok. Danke.
In Deinem Eingangsposting sind Bildertags, daher die allg. Verwirrung.


----------



## Biost0ne (28. November 2015)

Kurze frage, kann ich das teil auch nach bestellen ? war bei mir leider nicht dabei


----------



## Waldfabi (28. November 2015)

Moin,

also wenn du den Rahmen über einen Händler neu gekauft hast, soll er die Kabelführung über Hartje einfach nachliefern lassen.
Falls du den Rahmen gebraucht geschossen hast:

*0.280.921/8*

*2-fach, 4/5 mm*























*0.280.922/6*

*2-fach, 5/5 mm*


Das sind die Original Bestellnummern bei Hartje. Die kann dir eigentlich jeder Händler organisieren.
Der Händler VK liegt bei 8,95Euro.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Biost0ne (28. November 2015)

Das ging schnell  Vielen danke

dann geh ich montag gleich mal bein einem Conway händler vor Ort ordern


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (14. Februar 2016)

Ist ja ganz nett, dass hier mal Teilenummern etc zugänglich gemacht werden, allerdings finde ich den technischen support bzw. den Zugang zu technischen Information seitens des Herstellers Conway und auch über Hartje als Händler eher mangehalft. Seit Markteinführung des WME ist gefühlt mal gar nix passiert auf Eurer HP in diesem Bereich, man bekommt nette Bildchen und einiges an Werbung inkl. netter Storys zum Bike, aber mal ne anständige tabelle mit allem Maßen etc. ist nur schwer zu bekommen. Gehört für mich in der heutigen zeit einfach mal in eine präzise Produktbeschreibung.

Ich fahre mein WME gerne und habe Spaß damit, allerdings mal eben auf die Schnelle ein Ersatzteil suchen und bestellen, ist nervig.
Man muss einfach zuviel suchen. AUsserdem verstehe ich nicht, dass man ein externes Forum benutzt um überhaupt mal die Daten zu publizieren, damit es dem Kunden möglich ist welche zu bestellen. Mindestens über hartje sollte das möglich sein, dass unter Rubrik Conway mal eine Teileliste einzusehen ist.

So hätte ich mir das aus Kundensicht mal bei hartje gewünscht.
http://www.fiets-onderdelen-online....223&PageSize=50&OrderBy=ListPrice&OrderDesc=0


----------



## Waldfabi (14. Februar 2016)

Hallo Bonecracker Ben,

danke für dein Feedback.
wir haben seit geraumer Zeit die Geodäten der Bikes direkt bei den Rädern aufgelistet:
http://www.conway-bikes.de/modell/conway-wme-827-carbon/
Sollte da etwas fehlen aus eurer Sicht,
gebt uns die Info, wir ändern das dann soweit möglich.




Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir in erster Linie Handelspartner sind, finden unsere Händler die Originalersatzteile auf unserer B2B Plattform. (Unter der Rubrik: Originalersatzteile)
(Die o.a. Ersatzteilnummern sind eine Kopie der Händleransicht)
Da stehen sämtliche Ersatzteile (nicht nur für´s WME und auch nicht nur für Conway)
Das sollte eigentlich jeder  Händler finden und bestellen können.

Grüsse,
Tom[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (14. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Reaktion und detaillierte Antwort.

Ich weiß ja nicht seit wann die Daten bei den Komplettbikes drin sind, da ich nur nen Rahmen bestellt hatte, ist mir das nicht aufgefallen, da es dort nach wie vor keine Änderung gab. 
Aber wenn ich den Kunden ein Rahmenkit anbiete, warum keinen direkten Zugang zu allen Teilen, um die selbst bestellen zu können? Ist doch klar, dass der Kunde dann wahrscheinlich eh selber schraubt.


----------



## Stemminator (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo, 
wie ist bitte die Teile Nummer für die Leitungsführung nahe dem Steuerrohr?


----------



## Waldfabi (5. Juli 2016)

Die haben soweit ich weiß keine extra Bestellnummer....
Wieviele brauchst du denn?
1-fach oder 2-fach?

Gruß,
Tom


PS: Isses Rad nach Enduro One wieder sauber geworden?


----------



## Stemminator (5. Juli 2016)

Wenn es geht von jeder eine? Habe eine Führung wohl beim Rennen verloren... 

Habe das Rad auf dem Campingplatz vom Gröbsten Schmutz befreit, werde es die Tage dann wieder auf Hochglanz bringen. Waren gestern morgen leider erst gegen drei Uhr in der Nacht zu Haus und um sieben klingelte schon wieder der Wecker für die Maloche...


----------



## Waldfabi (5. Juli 2016)

Wenn du mir deine Adresse per PN mitteilst, schau ich mal ob ich die Dinger direkt zu dir bekomme


----------

